# Newly Elected Worshipful Master



## mrpierce17 (Dec 6, 2018)

I was elected to the chair of Worshipful Master of my Lodge on last Saturday there is much work for me ahead this will not be an easy task but then again nothing worth while ever is any advice would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 6, 2018)

Remember that there is a lot difference between a leader and a boss. I have a library of books to share with you if you want me to. They are in PDF and stored online. Send me a message with your email address if you want me to share. 

Brother David Hill


----------



## Bloke (Dec 7, 2018)

Congratulations Brother !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 8, 2018)

Congratulations Brother! My next meeting will be the last as my first time as Master of a lodge. My advice is to listen to the council of Past Master who have been there and done that. However, do not let anyone "bully" you into doing anything that you do not want to do or not doing something that you want to do. As I said at the beginning of my time as Master...."I listen to and carefully consider advice but I do not take orders".


----------



## Todd M. Stewart (Dec 8, 2018)

Congratulations! First and foremost do not hesitate to ask for help and advice from Past Masters. The Brother that proceeded me in the East had been WM twice.  I asked him to be my Chaplain, and it was one of the best decisions I could have made.  Having that voice of experience sitting next to me was invaluable.  Hopefully you have had a chance to attend your jurisdiction's Grand Lodge annual communication when your were in the South and West.  Make every effort to attend as WM as it will have a plethora of information for you.  Lastly, do not take everything upon yourself.  Delegation is key to accomplishment.  May your year in the East be as memorable and enjoyable as mine was.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 25, 2018)

mrpierce17 said:


> I was elected to the chair of Worshipful Master of my Lodge on last Saturday there is much work for me ahead this will not be an easy task but then again nothing worth while ever is any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


Congratulations Worshipful-Elect. I was just installed as Worshipful Master of my Lodge 10 days ago. Look well to the East!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> I was just installed as Worshipful Master of my Lodge 10 days ago. Look well to the East!


Congratulations Brother! I just left the East a week ago. I had a great time. I hope you do as well. Again, congratulations!


----------



## HerrickMusic (Dec 26, 2018)

I too have been elected and installed as the WM in my lodge.  I have a very well experienced Chaplain and SW , so I know everything will run smoothly.  Are there any books or literature that anyone could recommend to help us new WM’s?  Look well to the East and good luck mrpierce17!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2018)

HerrickMusic said:


> I too have been elected and installed as the WM in my lodge.


Congratulations Brother.


----------



## HerrickMusic (Dec 26, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother.



Thank you Warrior1256!

SMIB Brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Dec 27, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> Congratulations Worshipful-Elect. I was just installed as Worshipful Master of my Lodge 10 days ago. Look well to the East!


 Congrats !

"_Washtenaw Chapter # 6, RAM of MI_" - now that is something I don't see often in American Signatures - Royal Ark Mariners, yes ?


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 27, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Congrats !
> 
> "_Washtenaw Chapter # 6, RAM of MI_" - now that is something I don't see often in American Signatures - Royal Ark Mariners, yes ?



More likely Royal Arch Mason... Mariners are part of AMD here.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 27, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Congrats !
> 
> "_Washtenaw Chapter # 6, RAM of MI_" - now that is something I don't see often in American Signatures - Royal Ark Mariners, yes ?


It's Royal Arch Mason. But I am also a Royal Ark Mariner, as a member of AMD.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 28, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> It's Royal Arch Mason. But I am also a Royal Ark Mariner, as a member of AMD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ahhh.. interesting  - for Royal Arch - we normally write HRA or simply Chapter.. are the Mariners a stand alone organization with its own Peak Body ?


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 28, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Ahhh.. interesting  - for Royal Arch - we normally write HRA or simply Chapter.. are the Mariners a stand alone organization with its own Peak Body ?


Some Jurisdictions use HRA or HRAM for Royal Arch. Michigan uses RAM. Royal Ark Mariner is not a standalone body in Michigan. I'm not 100% sure but I don't believe it's a standalone body in any U.S. Jurisdiction. Canada has Royal Ark Mariner Lodges and many Companions from Michigan go there and join that Lodge. I believe I will be doing the same in 2019, as the Royal Ark Mariner Lodge does not recognize the AMD's Royal Ark Mariner degree, and vice versa.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 28, 2018)

@Bloke  Because of the American amalgamation HRA is only one degree within a Chapter. I send my dues to Santa Fe Chapter 1, Royal Arch Masons.
And as mentioned before, the Mariners are under an umbrella grand body (Allied Masonic Degrees).


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 29, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother! My next meeting will be the last as my first time as Master of a lodge. My advice is to listen to the council of Past Master who have been there and done that. However, do not let anyone "bully" you into doing anything that you do not want to do or not doing something that you want to do. As I said at the beginning of my time as Master...."I listen to and carefully consider advice but I do not take orders".



Council of PMs?  What exactly do they do?  While PMs are an integral part of a Lodge, having a council of them seems like it gives them “power” that they shouldn’t have......


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Dec 29, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Council of PMs?  What exactly do they do?  While PMs are an integral part of a Lodge, having a council of them seems like it gives them “power” that they shouldn’t have......
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I believe he meant to listen to the council, or advice, or wisdom, of the PM's. Not they were formed into a body known as a Council.


----------



## HerrickMusic (Dec 29, 2018)

Nearly everyone in my lodge is a PM!  There won’t be any shortage of advice, I’m sure!  lol 

I got to sit in the East one time as SW a few months ago, because our WM wanted to test me...  Everything went really well, and I didn’t get stuck anywhere.  The PM’s at my lodge seem very helpful, and we will see how things go this Thursday as I sit in the East as the WM for real this time!

Look well to the East my brethren and SMIB!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 29, 2018)

Winter said:


> I believe he meant to listen to the council, or advice, or wisdom, of the PM's. Not they were formed into a body known as a Council.



Well @warrior needs to learn to spell then...hahaha....lol

Counsel*


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Dec 29, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Well @warrior needs to learn to spell then...hahaha....lol
> 
> Counsel*
> 
> ...


Its funny because I misspelled it as well when I meant to spell counsel! DYAC. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 29, 2018)

Winter said:


> I believe he meant to listen to the council, or advice, or wisdom, of the PM's. Not they were formed into a body known as a Council.


Exactly!


Ripcord22A said:


> ell @warrior needs to learn to spell then...hahaha....lol
> 
> Counsel*


My bad!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 29, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> My bad!






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> Some Jurisdictions use HRA or HRAM for Royal Arch. Michigan uses RAM. Royal Ark Mariner is not a standalone body in Michigan. I'm not 100% sure but I don't believe it's a standalone body in any U.S. Jurisdiction. Canada has Royal Ark Mariner Lodges and many Companions from Michigan go there and join that Lodge. I believe I will be doing the same in 2019, as the Royal Ark Mariner Lodge does not recognize the AMD's Royal Ark Mariner degree, and vice versa.


Thanks for this information. 

"Canada has Royal Ark Mariner Lodges and many Companions from Michigan go there and join that Lodge." interesting. A Companion here is a member of a Holy Royal Arch Chapter who has been exulted. The Qualifications for becoming a Royal Ark Mariner is not liked to Chapter, but linked to having done and remaining a member of a Mark Lodge. Chapter, Mark and the Mariners each have their own Peak Body.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> @Bloke  Because of the American amalgamation HRA is only one degree within a Chapter. I send my dues to Santa Fe Chapter 1, Royal Arch Masons.
> And as mentioned before, the Mariners are under an umbrella grand body (Allied Masonic Degrees).


Thanks  Bro JC - what are the other degrees you do in a "Chapter" ?  We have two staged, an Advancement and then an Exultation, done on two different nights and Chapters generally meet once every 2 months. To be a Companion of Holy Royal Arch, you must have been Exulted.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 30, 2018)

Bloke said:


> what are the other degrees you do in a "Chapter" ?



Mark Master
(Virtual) Past Master
Most Excellent Master

So, while your jurisdiction (and others, as well) have a separate grand body for Mark Lodges and for Royal Arch Chapters, the US has them corralled together.
And we don’t have breast jewels for Mark and Companion, either.


----------

